# Obsession with the LOTR?



## brcolow (Feb 22, 2003)

*obsession?*

Heh, ok I have been reading tolkien books for about 2.5 weeks now and I have completed the hobbit, the fellowship and I am half way thru the two towers. It is starting to scare me, every morning I get up and sing a song about Tom Bombadil, then when I walk to school I sing the song about them going up the mountain. In school I say hello to my teachers in quenya (without trying!!!) and when I get home I read read read. Anyone have other stories like these?


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 22, 2003)

I call myself poor Smeagol whenever I've been wronged. I always use wordses like nasssty hobbitses and chipses and stuff. I say Yay Gollum whenever something good happens. Can't think of anything else right now. oh well. You definitely sound worse.


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 22, 2003)

I sometimes use words like chipses and stuff too. I always wear a pin that has the cover of TTT on it and never go anywhere with out The Ring. I kept my popcorn container( it has TTT stuff on it) and call it the precious. And yesterday at lunch I was waving a fork around calling it Anduril and telling my friends to stay close so I could protect them for the orcs-otherwise known as the preps. Just random things, whenever I feel like it. I bet everyone on here's like that to some degree.


----------



## Legolas3363 (Feb 22, 2003)

wow frodo i think u should get some help (or at least a butter knife instead of a fork)


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 22, 2003)

I have the unabridged recorded books on tape, and listen to them to and from work every day. I am alway looking at passages in the book -- JRRT books are always lying around my house. We use "gollum" speech around the house, like pocketses and so on. The list goes on, but I've embarassed myself enough.


----------



## Gandalf White (Feb 22, 2003)

May I suggest a spoon, to avoid any injuries to others or self?  
Yes, once when I was sick and had a fever, the rhyme "All that is gold does not glitter not all those who wander are lost...etc. went on in my head over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over and... well you get the point  Ugh *shudders* didn't want to think of it for a month.


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 23, 2003)

I say more power to you, Frodorocks! I wish I knew more people like you, because I have no one to talk to about LOTR  . Oh well at least I have this forum


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 23, 2003)

Hmm lets see I read the whole trilogy in exactly 2 weeks!! I read FotR in 3 days, TTT in a week, and RotK in 3 days! all in a row- all my friends say I read too fast...  I wear the ring everyday (not the $300 one but a fake from a bookmark I got) I have pictures next to the side of my bed, a RotK countdown on my chalkboard, I watch FotR basically once a weekend (the EE of corse!) yep I am very obsessed!!  and proud of it!


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 23, 2003)

oo forgot one thing--- i memorized the prophecy and all day I go around saying it in my head and when I'm alone out loud trying to the english accent! (i'm from USA)


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2003)

One time i pretended to be sick so i could go home, and my teacher is knows squat about LOTR, so i went "_Gollum,Gollum !!_ "and i could leave !!


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 23, 2003)

haha thats funi I should try that! but all my teachers know LotR... o well!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 23, 2003)

Ha Ha! I remember when I began to get obsessed! I was a little frightened! The night after I saw FoTR, I knew I would read the books. I started rereading the Hobbit. Then I read the books in a few weeks. I was really scared, when I first memorized the Ringspell, a few weeks in... But it is great! I am very proud to be obsessed now! It is fun, and LOTR is the best!!! Something LOTR goes into everything I do now!


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 23, 2003)

Frodorocks promises that she won't hurt any of the peoples! I know, redline, most of the people where I live know nothing about LotR, except for the movie, and even then they aren't interested. Rock on! I love TTF!


----------



## nollaig (Feb 24, 2003)

I used to always say"I'm in a hurry", now i find myself saying " I am in haste"


----------



## balrog (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *I have the unabridged recorded books on tape, and listen to them to and from work every day. I am alway looking at passages in the book -- JRRT books are always lying around my house. We use "gollum" speech around the house, like pocketses and so on. The list goes on, but I've embarassed myself enough. *



Are they good?
Use sound effects?
Different voices for different characters?

Thx Curious Balrog


----------



## Burb (Feb 24, 2003)

ive started reading the books a few weekesa ago and go hours and hours reading and reading. then i try to explain to my friends what im reading and without know amd pretty much telling the whole book to them while they look at me in boredom and i get the good sense to shut up....lol

i dont quote gollum or any other characters often tho, but occasionally when im pressed on decision i think to myself "what would aragorn do?"


----------



## faila (Feb 24, 2003)

Their are many meanthings I could say right now..... but alot of people on this board already think im a bigot.... I dont want them to think im a jerk too.

Ive never done stuff close to that bad, any of what you just. (well I did read lotr in like two days, but I alwaysread that fast.)


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm considering teaching myself Old English, in order to better understand some of Tolkien's academic work. The fact that I always have at least one book either by or about JRRT has become a bit of a running joke at work. My speech patterns are sprinkled with "Hooms" and various pieces of Gandalfian wisdom. I spend a good amount of my free time hanging out at a Tolkien forum. Today in my British poetry class, I made a casual reference to Tolkien's differentiation between Allegory and Applicabilty, and in retrospect I think that the teacher is the only one who understood what I meant, and I don't think that she knew why I brought up Tolkien to make that point. Come to think of it, I'm not sure why I brought Tolkien up- I'm quite sure that I didn't set out to bring him up in a discussion on Tennyson.

And yet, I don't consider myself "obsessed". Enthralled, maybe...


----------



## faila (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *I'm considering teaching myself Old English, in order to better understand some of Tolkien's academic work. The fact that I always have at least one book either by or about JRRT has become a bit of a running joke at work. My speech patterns are sprinkled with "Hooms" and various pieces of Gandalfian wisdom. I spend a good amount of my free time hanging out at a Tolkien forum. Today in my British poetry class, I made a casual reference to Tolkien's differentiation between Allegory and Applicabilty, and in retrospect I think that the teacher is the only one who understood what I meant, and I don't think that she knew why I brought up Tolkien to make that point. Come to think of it, I'm not sure why I brought Tolkien up- I'm quite sure that I didn't set out to bring him up in a discussion on Tennyson.
> 
> And yet, I don't consider myself "obsessed". Enthralled, maybe... *


 See, you make it sound so much better. You sound like an adult that wishes to do this to better understand and appreciate tolkiens works. (I know you are an adult, how old I dont know) But tolkien doesnt right in old english, I think tolkien rights at the begining of what is known as moder english. (or maybey middle) but maybey im wrong.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 24, 2003)

You are absolutely right- Tolkien does not, for the most part, write in Old English. He writes in modern English, albeit with a leaning towards an archaic style at times. However, he taught Old English language and literature at Oxford, and published several academic pieces dealing with Old English. This is why I'm considering learning the language.

By the way, I'm 20. I guess that makes me an adult...


----------



## faila (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *You are absolutely right- Tolkien does not, for the most part, write in Old English. He writes in modern English, albeit with a leaning towards an archaic style at times. However, he taught Old English language and literature at Oxford, and published several academic pieces dealing with Old English. This is why I'm considering learning the language.
> 
> By the way, I'm 20. I guess that makes me an adult...  *


 Ah I see. I would of guessed a bit older, but it doesnt matter, your writing style is very good, if I could transfer my ideas and thoughts through text as well as you do I would be a very happy person.

Off topic slightly- Isnt old english alot like german?


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by balrog _
> *Are they good?
> Use sound effects?
> Different voices for different characters?
> ...



The tapes are FANTASTIC. They don't use sound effects. There is only one reader but he does use different voices (very well) for the different characters. His reading is very expressive. 

What I love about the tapes is that I have picked up on so many things I missed in the books. They might not be important to a casual reader (who would not, btw, be on this forum), but to someone who is LoTR obsessed, they are very important!


----------



## balrog (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Goldberry! 

Do you know if they come in CD format as well? Or better yet...can they be downloaded off the net?

Happy curious Balrog


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 25, 2003)

They do come in CD format (which is more expensive that tape format). I don't know if they are anywhere on the Net for download. The actual maker of them is recordedbooks.com. I bought mine in a Barnes and Noble bookstore. I know someone who also bought some on ebay.


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm sorry if we sound too silly for you Falia. I see your point, we are a bit crazy and silly, but we like to loosen up, have some fun with our hobby. As the elf herself would say, "Insanity's the spice of life!"


----------



## faila (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *I'm sorry if we sound too silly for you Falia. I see your point, we are a bit crazy and silly, but we like to loosen up, have some fun with our hobby. As the elf herself would say, "Insanity's the spice of life!" *


 Im, sorry it just seemed funny, and obsession can go to far, no offense of coourse, Im quite insane myself at times, but you guys just seem to go a bit farther, but then your probobly younger than me.


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 25, 2003)

That's quite all right.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 26, 2003)

Nollaig, I know what you mean! The language in the LotR and Sil really rub off..


----------

